# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Erectiepillen

## casimiri

wat mij bezig houdt is dat ik geen normale erectie meer krijg. Ik moet eerst een pilletje (Cialis) slikken voordat het zover is.
Ik heb ergens gelezen dat er preparaten, van duitse en amerikaanse makelij zijn, die dezelfde werking hebben, zij het dat het minder snel werkt. Het resultaat is pas op langere termijn merkbaar.
Kan iemand mij aan de naam van deze preparaten helpen?

----------

